# ?? about hydro in pups



## cosmicchihuahuas (Jun 27, 2012)

how often are pups born with this, and is it from bad breeding?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

From what I have read it starts from before they are even born, it is more of a birth defect , as they are developing ,not from bad breeding.


----------



## cosmicchihuahuas (Jun 27, 2012)

is this something that is hereditary? i'm trying to find out as much as i can about this, and i've been doing a little searching on this from the web, but would love some answers from chihuahua owners, and breeders


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/neurological/c_dg_hydrocephalus#.UO4UYHy9KSM

This site has some good info. May I ask if there is a reason you want to know if it is genetic? Just curious?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## cosmicchihuahuas (Jun 27, 2012)

i'm asking because i have seen this alot in the breed, and am curious if this happens often and why it happens, i'll check out the link, thanks for posting it


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

cosmicchihuahuas said:


> i'm asking because i have seen this alot in the breed, and am curious if this happens often and why it happens, i'll check out the link, thanks for posting it


No problem. Unfortunately our breed does seem plagued by it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## cosmicchihuahuas (Jun 27, 2012)

yes i see its common, and i'm very curious as i've heard it is gentic, and then ahve heard it just happens, i understand what the condition is but would like to know why, and i'm not having much luck on the web,


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The site I listed above names some causes. I don't think people really know. Apparently, some cases are genetic but not all. Some are birth defects, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

hydrocephalus chihuahua


----------

